# Some new pics of my KG281 after refinish.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

As you all may know. This has been a long hard proses ( http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44357 ) with getting the decals and all to refinish my favorite frame of all time, the KG281. To those who may not know the story. Last Fall my rear wheel kicked up a piece of steel rod that was shaped like a hook. It lodged in my wheel, locking up the rear, sending me into a loooong skid. Not only did I wreck my new tire and bend my wheel, I cracked my seat stay. On the bright side, I finnaly had a good rerason to paint the frame the color I always wanted but could never find. The Team Kelme colors. http://joesbicyclepainting.com/ of Watsonville CA. did the paint and repair. This shop saved me so much money. They stripped the frame of the factory white paint, repaired the crack, painted another fork along with the stock one and shipped it back to me in Connecticut for $550! I can't say enough about those guys. They did top-shelf work and packed the frame very well. It's too bad I couldn't get some pics of her before I got her all dirty. Hey, I stayed up late treated her to some new Campy cables,GEL tape, LOOK carbon seatpost (thanks to Spookyload, for the good deal on that) and new 3TTT Forma SL non-ergo bars. I have to say, the first ride was sweet. This bike glides over the road and soakes up most everything. This may sound strange, but this bike is like finding my true love......I know nothing will ever come close to her ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow, they did a great job. I'm real happy everything turned out well. It really sucks to loose a favorite ride


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Very nice. They appear to have done a great job getting your frame back to its former self. I'll keep them in mind next time I'm in the need for any re-spray or repair. What exact year is the Kelme paint scheme you went with? The yellow looks a bit more gold than what I remember.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes, you are right. For some reason I thought it was the Kelme team color. Looking back at the 2000/2001 Look catalog, it in fact is not Kelme but just another color they offered. Joe actually said he remembered painting the same color scheme on a frame for Veltec. Maybe this color was never really offered other than that one in the catalog. Check out this link from Veltecs old web site that had this frame in it.

http://www.adventuresports.com/demo/look/f-kg281.htm



ipaul said:


> Very nice. They appear to have done a great job getting your frame back to its former self. I'll keep them in mind next time I'm in the need for any re-spray or repair. What exact year is the Kelme paint scheme you went with? The yellow looks a bit more gold than what I remember.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for that great link. Wow, brings back some great years of Look development. Either way still a very nice looking frame and a job well done.



High Gear said:


> Yes, you are right. For some reason I thought it was the Kelme team color. Looking back at the 2000/2001 Look catalog, it in fact is not Kelme but just another color they offered. Joe actually said he remembered painting the same color scheme on a frame for Veltec. Maybe this color was never really offered other than that one in the catalog. Check out this link from Veltecs old web site that had this frame in it.
> 
> http://www.adventuresports.com/demo/look/f-kg281.htm


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

The white with the carbon lurking through was great, also.

Like the new Crédit Agricole painting.  

Never seen this befor, only on the new 585/565 CA frames.

Then again, the 281 was and still is, one of the geratest Look frames, so why not take one of its paintings from old days for the newer models?


----------



## yitch (Jan 21, 2006)

*white 281*

Hey, Did you get that white Look 281 on Ebay from Bikes 4 bits in 2000? I have the identical frame, which I still ride and love.
Mitch


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

I wonder, if this to-look-at(?) carbon weafer structure is on my totally painted 281 CA-team-frame, too?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi, I purchased it from [email protected]. They are out of England. I believe the white paint is a Euro edition and was never offered in the U.S. Is Bikes 4 bits out of the U.K? Yes, it is a SUPER riding frameset. Keep your hands on her. You rarely even see them on e-bay for sale. I will not hesitate to buy another if I ever do see one. And I look all the time. Enjoy the ride! 


QUOTE=yitch]Hey, Did you get that white Look 281 on Ebay from Bikes 4 bits in 2000? I have the identical frame, which I still ride and love.
Mitch[/QUOTE]


----------



## yitch (Jan 21, 2006)

*white 281*



High Gear said:


> Hi, I purchased it from [email protected]. They are out of England. I believe the white paint is a Euro edition and was never offered in the U.S. Is Bikes 4 bits out of the U.K? Yes, it is a SUPER riding frameset. Keep your hands on her. You rarely even see them on e-bay for sale. I will not hesitate to buy another if I ever do see one. And I look all the time. Enjoy the ride!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=yitch]Hey, Did you get that white Look 281 on Ebay from Bikes 4 bits in 2000? I have the identical frame, which I still ride and love.
> Mitch


[/QUOTE]

Hello again, yes Bits 4 Bikes are also in the U.K. I purchased the frame new in 2000 for $950.00. I have attatched a photo. I ride it almost everyday.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Very nice. The white does look classic. I remember paying around the same price as you. The British pound at the time was something like .70 to the dollar. It is now in the high .50's. We got more bang for the buck back then and a great deal on our framesets. Enjoy the KG 281. I do, every time I ride it. Thanks for posting.




Hello again, yes Bits 4 Bikes are also in the U.K. I purchased the frame new in 2000 for $950.00. I have attatched a photo. I ride it almost everyday.[/QUOTE]


----------

